# Update! Close up of 2 Chubby kittens!



## Zippy&Co (Nov 11, 2006)

OOh, it's been a long night! 8O 

Millie has so far given birth to 5 blue kittens! and she hasn't finished yet! I'm shattered, so I can't imagine what Millie feels like!

Just taking a 2 minute break to share the news with you! It's 3am in the morning here, hope it's not much longer now for Millie's sake. I feel like a midwife!

I'll keep you posted, I'd better gett back to Millie now!

Carol xx


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

OMGosh! I was just thinking about tomorrow being October 5th and wondering if we would be hearing about kitties! That was a pretty good estimate on the arrival! I can't wait for pictures. I hope everything goes well and they're all healthy. I KNOW they'll be gorgeous!


----------



## Zippy&Co (Nov 11, 2006)

Hi Marie, thank you very much for your kind message. Millie is really taking care of the kittens so far, but I'm sure she hasn't finished yet. She's still purring away, and I'm sure she's got another 1 or 2 in there still. 

On closer inspection, 1 of the kittens is a blue cream, which means that she's a girl. Crikey, I'm shattered, I'm ashamed to say  

Cookie (the dad) is a Cream boy, so I'm surprised there are no cream boy kitties (yet). I don't care though, they are all gorgeous. 

I'll keep you posted! 

Carol xx


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Well, if you have any you can't find homes for, I've always wanted to visit England.


----------



## Zippy&Co (Nov 11, 2006)

marie73 said:


> Well, if you have any you can't find homes for, I've always wanted to visit England.


Ha ha! I'll keep that in mind Marie! :lol: :lol: 

I'll do a swap! I've always fancied a trip to America too! and with your gorgeous kitties, what can I say! :lol: :lol: 

Carol xx


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

You're more than welcome to visit any time, but you'll be leaving alone. Sorry. Guess we'll be keeping our own babies - we're both all talk!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Congratulations! I hope the remaining kittens are born with no problems. Sigh...babies! :luv


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Oh (squeals) BABIES!!!! COngratulations, and fingers crossed that the rest goes ok!!


----------



## Zippy&Co (Nov 11, 2006)

Hi everyone!

Finally got to bed just after 4am this morning.

There were no more kittens as I thought there may have been. Just wanted to doubly make sure though before I went to bed.

Millie has 4 blue and 1 blue cream (definitely a girl). They all seem to be doing well (keep my fingers crossed). Lots of little baby squeeks and rolling around  

Millie is very calm and is being a great mum. I've only just got up this morning!

I'll keep you all posted and thanks very much for your kind wishes!

Hey Marie, I know what you mean! :wink: 

Carol xx


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

ooohhhhhh ....

DANGER, DANGER. Kitten fever!

Kittens in the UK.

oh, oh.

got any spare ...

Wheres Halifax? Anywhere near London?

Toby would love a baby brother friend I'm sure ... 

heck guys - I do believe I'm being serious. Someone help me out here :lol:


----------



## Zippy&Co (Nov 11, 2006)

melysion said:


> ooohhhhhh ....
> 
> DANGER, DANGER. Kitten fever!
> 
> ...



Hi Ali  

Ooh, you'd never find me if you headed towards London! :wink: :lol: 

Halifax is in the North, and London in the South. The nearest city to Halifax is Leeds, I'm approximately 30 miles from there! In between Leeds and Manchester.

I know what you mean! I can't believe they are here! They're such little cuties! I'll try and post some photos later.

Carol xx


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

Yes please, photos. We want photos.

Thank goodness you are 'up North'. I was in real danger there for a moment. :lol:


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

Congratulations!


----------



## Zippy&Co (Nov 11, 2006)

Thanks again eveyone, for your really kind comments.

As promised, here are some photos! Sorry for the poor quality, but the kittens are so snuggled into Millie, it's difficult to get a good photo!

Millie's bed probably looks quite crude (a cardboard box lined with newspaper), it's not safe to line with vet bed etc, as the kittens can suffocate if they get trapped underneath. I've left the heating on low, since the kittens were born, so the room is nice and cosy for them.

So here they are, at less than 24 hours old ..........














































Millie has the most gorgeous copper eyes, not sure whether you can tell in the photos. She's doing brilliantly, really taken to motherhood and looking after her kittens.

I'll try and get some better photos as they grow and develop. It's so exciting and lovely to watch Millie with them.

Maddie, my British Blue Cream keeps sitting outside the door. She can hear the babies, and seems to be intreagued by them  

Carol xx


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Awwwww, they're adorable! I want to pet them, they look so incredibly soft! :luv

What a good meowmie!

Congratulations on your grandfurbabies!


----------



## Zippy&Co (Nov 11, 2006)

Aww, thanks Marie

I feel so lucky! Millie is doing wonderfully, taking it all in her stride!  

Carol xx


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Precious little miracles!


----------



## Zippy&Co (Nov 11, 2006)

Jeanie said:


> Precious little miracles!


Thank you so much, Jeanie.

They really are miracles.

Thankfully, they are all spoken for already, to cat loving family, friends and work colleagues. I can keep in touch with them all! :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Carol xx


----------



## Kaia Cat (Apr 11, 2007)

they are soooooooooo precious!!!


----------



## Zippy&Co (Nov 11, 2006)

Sad news!  

We've just lost one of the babies  

Tried everything to bring it round, it was the smallest of the kittens. I managed to bring it round with the kiss of life and gentle massaging, but sadly it wan't to be   

It was a little girl, I've just buried her at the bottom of the garden  

I'm really worried about the others now. I can't think what went wrong :?  

Carol xx


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Oh, Carol. I'm so sorry.  

She had a kiss of love from you. She'll take that memory with her to the Bridge. :angel


----------



## Zippy&Co (Nov 11, 2006)

marie73 said:


> Oh, Carol. I'm so sorry.
> 
> She had a kiss of love from you. She'll take that memory with her to the Bridge. :angel


Thank you Marie, I feel so sad at losing her, she was such a tiny little thing.

Carol xx


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

I'm sorry to hear that Carol, poor baby. I hope the others are doing well.


----------



## Zippy&Co (Nov 11, 2006)

doodlebug said:


> I'm sorry to hear that Carol, poor baby. I hope the others are doing well.


Thank you so much  

I'm really paranoid now though  Keep checking them all the time. They're currently on newspaper in a box, as I was told not to put a fleece in or anything, because they might smother underneath it. Now, I'm wondering whether I should put a fleece in etc, so it's more comfortable for them.

The heating is on low, so it's plenty warm enough for them. I just don't know what to do now for the best :?  

Carol xx


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

I am so sorry you lost the precious little one. I don't know anything about newborn kitties, but I pray the others will be ok.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I'm so very sorry. It's hard to lose a kitten. I always put a bath towel in the box on top of newspaper. It's wise to have a spot where there's no heater. If they get too warm they can move there. 

I so hope all the others do well. I'm sending a prayer your way too.


----------



## Zippy&Co (Nov 11, 2006)

Thank you Leazie & Jeanie for your kind messages.

I've now put a towel on top of the newspaper.

I'll address the heating issue too.

The next smallest kitten, the blue cream one, seems to last in queue all the time, so I've been trying to place her in a more prominent spot on Millie, so she can get her fill. Hope I'm doing the right thing :? 

Carol xx


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Zippy&Co said:


> ..I've been trying to place her in a more prominent spot on Millie, so she can get her fill. Hope I'm doing the right thing..


I'd be doing the same thing. I hope they're all a little better today.


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

awwww what a beautiful mommy and babys! :heart Hugs and RIP sweet baby, paws crossed the rest do well.


----------



## Zippy&Co (Nov 11, 2006)

Thank you everyone for your kind messages  

I keep checking on them to make sure that the smallest keeps feeding. Millie is doing fantastically, she's really taking in care of them. If I've gone into the room and Millie is in the litter tray or having something to eat or drink, she quickly gets back in the box, rounds the kittens up, and puts her paw protectively around them. She lets me pet her and she purrs like mad, she doesn't mind me picking the kittens up to check them once in a while, just to make sure their bellies are nice and full.

I keep praying they'll all be ok. I feel so sad about the one we lost  

Carol xx


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Mille's being a great mom, and so are you. 

I know some people would say that there may have been something wrong with the baby and it's better than happening later down the line when you've really become attached, but that doesn't mean anything right now, while you're hurting. Just keep focusing all your love on Millie and the rest of the babies, like you're already doing.


----------



## Zippy&Co (Nov 11, 2006)

Aww, thank you Marie  

Just really hope they pull through. Can't wait for they eyes to open. I sat at the side of their box earlier, all I could hear was this "slapping" noise, as the kittens suckled merrily away. The funniest thing happened next, 2 of the kittens started "arguing" over a particular teat. Their eyes not even open, yet they were "boxing" each other with their paws. I gently put each one of them on a different teat, so they were both happy!   

Carol xx


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Glad they're doing well! 



Zippy&Co said:


> The funniest thing happened next, 2 of the kittens started "arguing" over a particular teat. Their eyes not even open, yet they were "boxing" each other with their paws.


Sibling rivalry starts at a very young age! :lol:


----------



## Zippy&Co (Nov 11, 2006)

doodlebug said:


> Glad they're doing well!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :lol: :lol: It definitely did with my brother and me!! and nothing's changed! :evil: :lol: 

Carol xx


----------



## Zippy&Co (Nov 11, 2006)

Here are a few of the latest photos. Can't believe how much they have grown. I'm 99% sure that there's 2 girls and 2 boys. 3 blue and 1 blue/cream.

I popped my head around the door earlier, and 2 of the kittens were busy feeding, but the other 2 were play fighting already and their eyes haven't even opened yet!

Here are a few snaps of them wide awake! (well wide awake with their eyes closed anyway ) Their eyes should start to open in next few days (apparently).

































































Hope you like them.

Carol xx


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

*ME WANT!!!!

GIMME, GIMME, GIMME*


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I am so sorry to hear that you cannot find homes for the precious little babies. I'll be over as soon as they're cleared for takeoff.  

:luv :heart


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

marie73 said:


> I am so sorry to hear that you cannot find homes for the precious little babies. I'll be over as soon as they're cleared for takeoff.
> 
> :luv :heart


:lol: Not if I get there first


----------



## Zippy&Co (Nov 11, 2006)

:lol: :lol: :lol: 

Ooh, you are tinkers! :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Would you believe I've got 3 little chubbies and 1 little diddly one who is more vocal than the rest of them put together! One of her eyes opened today, so I'm hoping the other one will very shortly! She looks a bit like a pirate at the moment!

Carol xx


----------



## Zippy&Co (Nov 11, 2006)

melysion said:


> marie73 said:
> 
> 
> > I am so sorry to hear that you cannot find homes for the precious little babies. I'll be over as soon as they're cleared for takeoff.
> ...


 :wink: Where are you in England? Should I be worried?? :wink: :lol: 

Carol xx


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Arrg! Go back in your bung hole, Allie! The wee beauty is mine! Arrrg!


----------



## Zippy&Co (Nov 11, 2006)

marie73 said:


> Arrg! Go back in your bung hole, Allie! The wee beauty is mine! Arrrg!


Crikey, I didn't realise I was going to start a fight! :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Carol xx


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Sorry, the pirate inside me took over for a minute. 

I'm back in charge now and I realize I already have four cats. 8O


----------



## Zippy&Co (Nov 11, 2006)

marie73 said:


> Sorry, the pirate inside me took over for a minute.
> 
> I'm back in charge now and I realize I already have four cats. 8O



:lol: :lol: I've got 5 cats! But, they are sorely tempting!! :wink: :lol: :lol: 

Carol xx


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

They're only a few days old - look at those claws!!! :yikes 

Your little pirates come with swords!


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

They are little cuties for sure.

Love their colouring ...


----------



## chaoticborders (Nov 27, 2006)

They are CUTE! :heart


----------



## Zippy&Co (Nov 11, 2006)

Thanks everyone for your lovely replies  

I'll keep you updated on their progress with photos etc.

Carol xx


----------

